# Washington: Herf at [email protected] Casino 3/14



## buckout (Feb 16, 2009)

Lets get it on! Lit cigar lounge at the Snoqualmie Casino on Saturday 3/14 starting around 5:30pm.

All those in favor?????

Snoqualmie Casino Website

Map Link: snoqualmie casino - Google Maps


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I will just be getting back from a trip to Cabo, so I'm not 100% at this point. If you have it on that date and I can swing it, I'll be there. 
Vinnie


----------



## buckout (Feb 16, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> I will just be getting back from a trip to Cabo, so I'm not 100% at this point. If you have it on that date and I can swing it, I'll be there.
> Vinnie


I hope you can make it. We are up there dominating the left side of the room almost every saturday night as well. You won't be able to miss our group.


----------

